
Gender and the effect of temperature on cognitive performance - laurex
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0216362
======
foxyv
Women's business clothing tends to be a lot thinner fabric and form fitted.
This means it doesn't insulate as well and doesn't form an air pocket between
the skin and the fabric. Worse, it's usually synthetic preventing moisture
wicking and is wholly uncomfortable. Not quite like having a plastic bag
wrapped around you, but it's getting close.

Women's fashion is like a race to make the worst possible clothing. Don't even
get me started about the shoes.

------
ncmncm
At least if it's too cold you can put more on.

Too hot, do I get to take off my shirt?

Too hot is likely to be a bigger problem in coming decades than too cold.

------
luckylion
Is it really gender, not sex?

~~~
jfengel
Since they were asking people for their identity, then their data is about
gender. If they'd looked between people's legs, then it would have been about
sex.

Presumably the basis of the observed differences is biological (genetic,
hormonal, etc) though there's a good chance that clothing choices figure into
it, and that's gender rather than sex. It would perhaps have been also been
correct if they inferred sex from gender in their study. The correlation of
gender to sex is close enough (given the wide error bars in their data) that
it would likely be sufficiently valid. There weren't nearly enough people in
the study to segment out trans, nonbinary, intersex, etc. data.

Arguably they're being precise in their reporting, though really they just
didn't think about it one way or the other.

Apropos of nothing, however, the study was performed at Middlesex University.

~~~
luckylion
Thanks, that makes some sense. If clothing would play a role, I'd hope they'd
account for that (at the very least in further studies) before it has too big
an impact (judging from the articles that are written, it has: the patriarchy
strikes again) if that turns out to be a key factor.

It's strange that an innocent question for clarification will get downvoted
immediately. Such a strange crowd here.

